# تجهيزات الإنتاج الصناعية



## الخير المبروك (19 يناير 2010)

[font=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/font]​ 
[font=&quot]إن الثورة الصناعية التكنولوجية التي يشهدها عالمنا اليوم قد فرضت أساليب إنتاجية مستحدثة لم تكن معهودة من قبل وإقتضت إستخدام أجهزة ومعدات عالية الدقة ومضمونة الأداء وتتمتع بمقدرة كبيرة على الوفاء بالمتطلبات الكثيرة التي يشترطها الإنتاج الصناعي الحديث .[/font]
[font=&quot]الوفاء بكمية الإنتاج المطلوبة وجودة نوعيته وسرعة إنجازه (وفقاً للنمط الإنتاجي البدائي القائم إعتماداً على القوة والمهارة اليدوية للإنسان أو حتى بمساعدة الآلات البسيطة) أمور لم تكن ـ كما نراها الآن ـ متاحةً لولا التطور السريع الذي شهدته أساليب الإنتاج والوسائل الموظفة في ذلك . إن إحلال الآلات المتطورة محل العمالة البشرية (اي : المَكْنَنَة) وتوظيفها في الإنتاج ـ كمرحلة تمهيدية ـ ثم إعتماد أنظمة التحكم المختلفة (اي :الأَتْمَتَة الصناعية) لإضفاء التلقائية على تلك الآلات وعلى مجريات العمليات الأساسية والعمليات المساعدة ـ كمرحلة متقدمة ـ قد أسفرا (المكننة والأَتْمَتَة) عن ميلاد أنظمة متكاملة تتسم بالمرونة والشمولية على نحوٍّ يجلب معه الكثير من الإمكانيات التي توظف لتحقيق الأنماط الإنتاجية الشائعة .[/font]
[font=&quot]المثبتات الإنتاجية وأدلة توجيه العُدد ـ كتجهيزات إنتاجية مساعدة ـ تمثل رفقة الآلات الحديثة المتطورة ، إحدى أهم العناصر المكوّنة للمرفق الصناعي المتكامل . إذ أنها تتولى مسؤولية القيام بعمليات التحديد الموضعي والقمط والتوجيه لتساهم بذلك بفعالية في زيادة الإنتاجية وتخفيض الأزمنة المساعدة التي تقتضيها تلك العمليات ، فضلا عن أنها ترفع عن كاهل الإنسان قسماً من أعباء العمل وتحرره من بعض الأعمال الرتيبة وتجعله يتبوأ مكانةً رفيعة وراقية تُمكِّنه من إدارة مصنعٍ حديثٍ بكامل مرافقه التكنولوجية بلمسة واحدة على مفتاح التشغيل من إحدى الجوانب ليستقبل المنتوج من الجانب الأخر . وهذا بلا ريب أعلى المراتب التي تسعى التقنيات الحديثة إلى تحقيقها .[/font]
[font=&quot]وهذا الكتاب يستعرض " _تجهيزات الإنتاج الصناعية_ " من حيث صياغتها التصميمية ، تحديد أبعادها الهندسية ، تقييم جـدواها الإقتصادية وتقدير تكاليفها الإنتاجية وذلك وفقاً للمحــاور التالية : [/font]
[font=&quot]أولاً ـ فكرة عامة عن المثبتات الإنتاجية 
[/font][font=&quot]ثانياً ـ المبادئ الأساسية ؛ العناصر البنائية ؛ المواد المخصصة لصناعة المثبتات [/font][font=&quot]
ثالثاً ـ الصياغة التصميمية المنهجية للمثبتات
[/font][font=&quot]رابعاً ـ العمليات الخاصة بمداولة المشغولات والعدد[/font][font=&quot]
خامساً ـ الإستنتاجات الإجمالية الختامية[/font][font=&quot]
سادسا ـ استعراض موجز لبعض المواصفات القياسية المعنية بصناعة المثبتات [/font]
[font=&quot]وإذ أتقدم بهذا الجهد البسيط فإنما أطمح في أن أكون قد ساهمت مساهمةً متواضعة في إثراء مكتبتنا العربية الفنية التي هي في حاجة إلى مثل هذا الكتاب وأن أكون بذلك قد أسديت خدمة نافعة إلى طلبة العلم في وطننا الكبير . [/font]​[font=&quot]والله ولي التوفيق [/font]​ [font=&quot]الخير المبروك سعيد[/font]​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يناير 2010)

الخير المبروك قال:


> [font=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/font]​
> 
> [font=&quot]وهذا الكتاب يستعرض " _تجهيزات الإنتاج الصناعية_ " من حيث صياغتها التصميمية ، تحديد أبعادها الهندسية ، تقييم جـدواها الإقتصادية وتقدير تكاليفها الإنتاجية وذلك وفقاً للمحــاور التالية : [/font]
> [font=&quot]أولاً ـ فكرة عامة عن المثبتات الإنتاجية [/font]
> ...


 

الأخ المهندس الخير المبروك 
مقدمة مفيدة وقيمة ولكن ذكرت كتابا ..
ارجو تزويدنا بإسم الكتاب ومؤلفه ..

وفقك الله وبارك فيك.​


----------



## الخير المبروك (23 يناير 2010)

*توضيح*

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الاخ الدكتور الفاضل [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]اشكركم شكرا جزيلا على الكلمات الطيبة ، وهذا هو عنوان الكتاب ، المألفين ودار النشر :[/FONT]

Vorrichtungen​ Gestalten - Bemessen - Bewerten​ Autorenkollektiv​ Dipl.- Ing. Martin Fronober , Magdburg​ Dipl.- Gwl. Wilfried Henning , Wildau​ Dipl.- Ing. Hellmut Thiel , Dresden​ Dr.- Ing. Helfried Wiebach , Chimenitz
*9., durchgesehene Auflage*

VERLAG TECHNIK BERLIN
​ [FONT=&quot]كتاب ضمن مجموعة كتب منهجية - المانية الاصل - توليت مهمة ترجمتها الى العربية ، وهي تحت الطبع وستصدر قريبا ان شاء الله من دار المريخ للنشر والانتاج الفني (فرع القاهرة) . ولقد احببت ان تكون مقدمة كل كتاب ممثلة لاحدى مشاركاتي في هذا الملتقى الواعد ...راجيا ان لا يكون هناك ما يتعارض وشروط الاشترك او حقوق النشر. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفقنا الله لما فيه خير امتنا ... تقبلوا فائق الاحترام والتقدير.[/FONT]


----------



## جاسر (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

شكراً لك 

لكن الا ترى أن كتابة مقدمة كتاب في صفحة من الملتقى تربك القارئ , خصوصاً في موضوعك " تقنية المواد " حيث كتبت اسمك في منتصف الصفحة! , ليتك تعيد الصياغة , أو تشير في رأس الموضوع بأن ما سُيقرأ هو مقدمة لكتابك.

جزاك الله خيراً 

تحاياي


----------



## الخير المبروك (23 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا على الملاحظة 
[font=&quot] [/font]


----------



## الخير المبروك (23 يناير 2010)

1[font=&quot] ـ فكرة عامة[/font]

1.1[font=&quot] ـ المفهوم والغاية[/font]
[font=&quot]وسائل الإنتاج الخاصة تضم كلٍّ من تجهيزات الإنتاج الصناعية (أو ما يمكن أن نسميه المثبتات الإنتاجية أو المثبتات بإختصار) ؛ العُدد والمُعيِّرات .[/font]
[font=&quot]في الوقت الذي نجد فيه أن جميع العُدد تساهم بفاعلية في عمليتيّ التشكيل والتشغيل (منح المشغولة المقاس والشكل المطلوبين) ، نجد أن المثبتات وأدلة التوجيه تتيح لنا القيام بعملية تشغيل معينة وفقاً للزمن المقترح والجودة المطلوبة . بل قد نلاحظ في بعض الأحوال أن تشغيل قطعة ما لا يكون ممكناً إلا بالإستعانة بالمثبتات الإنتاجية . وبناءً على ما سبق يمكننا تعريف المثبتات الإنتاجية على النحو التالي :[/font]
_[font=&quot]المثبتات الإنتاجية هي تجهيزات إنتاجية خاصة وظيفتها تكمن في تمكين المشغولات المزمع تشغيلها من إتخاذ وضعاً معيناً وموقعاً محدداً إزاء عُدد التشغيل ، وهي بذلك تتكفل ، أثناء عملية التشغيل ، بمسؤولية المحافظة السديدة للموقع المعين وتضمن عملية الإستبدال السهل والسريع للقطعة والعُدة على حد سواء بعد إنتهاء التشغيل.[/font]_

[font=&quot]الرسم الفني للمشغولة يعتبر المصدر الذي يتم التعرف من خلاله على التفاوتات المسموح بها في مقاسات المشغولات وطبيعة ملمس سطوحها . وهكذا فمن خلال تحديد موقعيّ القطعة والعُدة في المثبتات تكون مسألة التقيد بمقاسات كافة المشغولات التي يتم إنتاجها بالمثبتات المذكورة والإبقاء عليها ضمن نطاق التفاوتات المنصوص عليها أمراً ممكناً ، وبالتالي فإن تلك المشغولات تكون في وضع يؤهلها للتبادلية التقنية مع غيرها من قطع الغيار المماثلة لها . علاوة على ما سبق نجد أنه من الممكن بواسطة المثبتات إستبدال الأعمال الجسدية الشاقة بأعمال خفيفة يمكن القيام بها ببذل أدنى حد من القوة والجهد . عند إستعمال مثبتات التثقيب نلاحظ على سبيل المثال أن عمليتيّ تخطيط االاماكن المطلوب تشغيلها من القطعة و النقر (الشنكرة) تُسقطان تلقائياً ، أما في حال إستعمال مثبتات اللحام فنجد أن أعمال التقويم والإستعدال المرهقة التي تجري على الأجزاء الفردية بعد العملية قد سقطت هي الأخرى أيضا .وهكذا نرى أنه قد تم الإستغناء عن بعض الخطوات المرحلية للتشغيل التي كان يجب القيام بها في حال غياب المثبتات . [/font]
[font=&quot]من الممكن ، في حالة الصياغة التصميمية المناسبة للمثبتات ، تخفيض الزمن الإضافي المساعد بدرجة ملحوظة ، إذ أن العمليات المتمثلة في : إيداع المشغولات ؛ تحديد موقعها ؛ وقمطها في المثبتة ثم إخراجها منها بعد تشغيلها تجري بسرعة تفوق تلك المطلوبة في حال إستعمال وسائل الإنتاج شاملة الأغراض . ومجمل القول في هذا السياق : إن إمكانية تخفيض أزمنة التشغيل الأساسية للآلة متاحة بشكل كبير وذلك من خلال التشغيل المتزامن للعديد من المشغولات المصطفة بجوار بعضها البعض (التشغيل المتعدد) في مثبتة واحدة ، أو أيضا عند تشغيل المشغولات التي تكون مرتبة على التوالي واحدة بعد الأخرى (التشغيل على التوالي) . بفعل إنخفاض الأزمنة المساعدة (الأزمنة الإضافية) نجد في بعض الأحوال أن الإشراف على أكثر من آلة واحدة وإدارتها من قِبل عامل واحد فقط يعتبر أمراً ممكناً . [/font]
[font=&quot]ومرة أخرى نشير إلى أن إستخدام المثبتات الإنتاجية من شأنه تخفيف الأعمال الجسدية الشاقة وتسهيلها . وإذا ما أمعنا النظر في النقاط الرئيسية الواردة في هذا السياق فسنخلص إلى القول الذي ينص على أن هدف المثبتات الإنتاجية يتمثل في تأمين التصنيع التبادلي بالإضافة إلى القيام بتنفيذ الخطوات المرحلية للتشغيل وصياغتها على نحوٍّ إقتصادي متسم بالسهولة واليسر إلى جانب الأمان المنشود . وبذلك فهي تساهم بشكل ملحوظ في زيادة الإنتاجية وتحسين ظروف التشغيل وشروطه . [/font]

2.1[font=&quot] ـ التصنيف التقني لوسائل الإنتاج الخاصة[/font]
[font=&quot]بجانب وسائل الإنتاج الخاصة ، هناك مجموعة من الوسائل الإنتاجية شاملة الأغراض التي يمكن إستعمالها من دون أن تكون وقفاً على قطعة بعينها ، ومن ضمن هذه الوسائل : ملازم الآلات ورؤوس (أو أجهزة) التقسيم شاملة الأغراض .[/font]

1.2.1[font=&quot] ـ المثبتات الخاصة بالمشغولات وتلك الخاصة بالعدد [/font]
_[font=&quot]مثبتات المشغولات[/font]_[font=&quot] : هي ترتيبات تقنية يتم بواسطتها مسك قطعة الشغل وإلزامها موقعاً محدداً إزاء العدة ، بحيث تظل تلك القطعة محتفظة بوضعها طيلة فترة التشغيل.[/font]
_[font=&quot]مثبتات العدة[/font]_[font=&quot] : هي ترتيبات تقنية للإمساك بالعدة وضبط وضعها وموقعها بحيث تظل محتفظةً بذلك الموقع طيلة فترة التشغيل . [/font]
[font=&quot]من الناحية التصميمية ليس هناك أي تباين أو إختلاف في وجهات النظر العامة بالنسبة لهذين النوعين من المثبتات . أما فيما يتعلق بالتصنيفات الفرعية الأخرى للمثبتات الخاصة بكلٍّ من المشغولة والعدة ، فنجد أن هناك إثنتان من وجهات النظر تعتبران الفيصل الحـاسم في هذه المسألة . [/font]
[font=&quot]إحداهما تتمثل في الطُرق أو الأساليب الإنتاجية التي تقتضي إستعمال المثبتات الإنتاجية ، أما الأخرى فتتمثل في العَدد الذي يمكن لمثبتة معينة أن تحتضنه من المشغولات أو العُدد . [/font]
[font=&quot]بناءً على الطُرق الإنتاجية نميز بين : مثبتات التثقيب ؛ مثبتات التفريز ؛ مثبتات اللحام ؛ مثبتات التصليد .. الخ . وبالمثل نجد أن هناك مثبتات العُدة بالنسبة لعمليات: التثقيب ؛ عمليات التفريز وعمليات الخراطة.[/font]
[font=&quot]تحت المفهوم العلمي _"_ _مثبتة التثقيب الإنتاجية_ _"_ من جهة و " _مثبتة العُدة الخاصة بعملية التثقيب"_ من جهة أخرى نلاحظ أن هناك نوعا من عدم الوضوح ، والسبب وراء ذلك جاء كنتيجة حتمية لإشتراطات التطور التقني ، إذ أن مدلول المثبتات الإنتاجية لم يكن يطلق إلا على رباطات المشغولة . والحال ، في اللغة العلمية التطبيقية ، لا يزل كما هو حتى يومنا هذا. ونشير هنا إلى إمكانية إستعمال المدلول العام بدلا من الإشارة إلى الطريقة الإنتاجية ، وبناءً على ذلك نجد مثلا أن مثبتات الربط والوصـل تضم كلٌّ من : مثبتات اللحـام ؛ مثبتات اللأم بالمونة ؛ مثبتات التجميع ... الخ .[/font]
[font=&quot]إلا إننا نعود ونقول أن تسمية المثبتات الإنتاجية ووصفها بناءً على طرق الإنتاج يظل الأكثر دقةً من حيث المعنى وذلك لأن كل نوع من أنواع المثبتات المذكورة لها خصوصياتها المميزة .[/font]
[font=&quot]السمة الأخرى المميزة لتصنيف مثبتات المشغولة ومثبتات العُدة تتمثل في العَدد الذي يمكن أن تحتضنه المثبتة من المشغولات أو العُدد . [/font][font=&quot]والحديث هنا يدور عن ما يعرف بإسم _"_ _المثبتة الإنتاجية المتعددة "_ ، وبالمقابل يُطلق على المثبتة التي لا تتسع سوى لمشغولة واحدة فقط مفهوم _"_ _المثبتة الإنتاجية البسيطة__"_. وهذا ما يسري أيضا من حيث المفهوم على مثبتة العُدة ، إذ يعتبر رأس التثقيب متعدد الأعمدة تبعاً لذلك نوعاً من أنواع مثبتات العدة المتعددة . [/font]​


----------

